# Any matte-finished K2 skins?



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone know of a matte-finished skin for the Kindle? I talked to the folks at DecalGirl and all of theirs come with a high-gloss finish, which I'm trying to avoid. 

Dave

p.s.: After sanding my Kindle when it first arrived, its not much of a leap to spray paint it with a nice satin black Rustoleum...or maybe one of those faux-stone finishes


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have not found one yet -but would love one as well! Currently a darker high-gloss skin wins over the white for me - but if there were a matte skin I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Garand said:


> p.s.: After sanding my Kindle when it first arrived, its not much of a leap to spray paint it with a nice satin black Rustoleum...or maybe one of those faux-stone finishes


Gulp. You are kidding, right?


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i just got one of them soft gel skins not shiny or flashy, of course i haven't gotten it yet.....


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Gulp. You are kidding, right?


In this instance, yes. However, I did manage to freak-out the more timid earlier:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11509.msg220103.html#msg220103

Dave
(who spent the weekend grinding away at the frame and slide of a perfectly good Springfield Armory 1911)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

ValHallaGirl said:


> i just got one of them soft gel skins not shiny or flashy, of course i haven't gotten it yet.....


What brand?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Garand said:


> In this instance, yes. However, I did manage to freak-out the more timid earlier:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11509.msg220103.html#msg220103
> 
> ...


That was quite amusing, your a funny guy Dave! 
Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

sherylb said:


> What brand?


well here is the link i got it from ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230344115079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, now I understand. It's the Silicone Skin Case. I was imagining something entirely different!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

well if you want a sticker skin i cant help ya there but  you can always find a hard case and spray it with a matte  pray paint ^.^


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Garand said:


> In this instance, yes. However, I did manage to freak-out the more timid earlier:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11509.msg220103.html#msg220103
> 
> ...


Tell me Im not reading this!!!

-Sasha


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

RoxyLyz said:


> Tell me Im not reading this!!!
> 
> -Sasha


You're not reading this....

You're not reading this....

You're not reading this....

You're not reading this....

Your eyelids are getting heavy....

Your eyelids are getting heavy....


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

This has been discussed several times, but no one seems to be making such a skin.  I'd still buy one if DecalGirl would make it.  I emailed them, and they say it would be much more expensive for the matte plastic.  However, I have a TrendyDigital MaxGuard case that provides the matte frame, and it's working very well for me.  If you don't already have an Oberon (or must have an Oberon   ), it's an option.  It's a good quality case and suits my needs very well.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Why not just sand the skin?    

I've read some suggestions of spraying the skin with a matte finish clear spray (before applying it), I don't know if anyone has tried it or not. I wonder how well that would hold up to a lot of handling, would the matte spray wear off over time?

Since you seem to enjoy tinkering with stuff you might be able to figure out a way to do it.


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> Why not just sand the skin?
> 
> I've read some suggestions of spraying the skin with a matte finish clear spray (before applying it), I don't know if anyone has tried it or not. I wonder how well that would hold up to a lot of handling, would the matte spray wear off over time?
> 
> Since you seem to enjoy tinkering with stuff you might be able to figure out a way to do it.


Actually, I considered just that very thing (not the sanding thing, the spraying thing). I rejected the idea on a couple of counts:


The matte finishes I know about dry hard and would possibly crack as I applied them.
The carrier/solvent in the spray might damage the skin.

I've been using one of the rubberized hard plastic cases sold all over the internet and I actually like it better than the naked Kindle, or the Oberon case I just sold. The matte finish on the case is good and the extra thickness of the plastic provides "ledges" which are pretty convenient hand-holds (finger-holds?). Of course, I had to smooth the edges of the plastic case so it fit properly .

Dave


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I agree with your reasons for not wanting to spray on a matte finish.

I use the M-edge go cover, nice and simple, perfect for my needs. I do have a decalgirl skin and other than when trying to read with my mightybright light, I don't find the glare to be a problem. (I do a lot of angle tricks to make the mightybright work) My skin has muted dark tones so that probably helps. I wouldn't be afraid to try a skin if you decided to go in a direction other than your plastic case.

I imagine you have a whole arsenal of sanding tools. Hmmm....


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

lisa.m said:


> I agree with your reasons for not wanting to spray on a matte finish.
> 
> I use the M-edge go cover, nice and simple, perfect for my needs. I do have a decalgirl skin and other than when trying to read with my mightybright light, I don't find the glare to be a problem. (I do a lot of angle tricks to make the mightybright work) My skin has muted dark tones so that probably helps. I wouldn't be afraid to try a skin if you decided to go in a direction other than your plastic case.
> 
> I imagine you have a whole arsenal of sanding tools. Hmmm....


Just call me Tim


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Ah, okay neighbor.   (no face over the fence smiley, darn)


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

lisa.m


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Hehehehe! That's great Cat, thank you!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's the response i got from decalgirl regarding matte skins today. maybe if we do some gang grovelling we might be able to change their minds. gloss skins just don't work for me, no matter how nice they may look.

_Thank you for contacting us.

At this time I honestly do not think matte finish would be something that we would be able to offer. We would completely have to change the system that we have in place right now which is running so smoothly. Again this is not a definite NO but at this time and probably through the holiday season it probably will not be something that we will be offering.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 
_


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for contacting DecalGirl. I find the phrasing of the response interesting...more of a "we just don't wanna" than a "we can't"

I'll join you in a write-in campaign.

Dave


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I just gave in and ordered the solid black skin from DecalGirl.  I know - no fun at all - but I wanted to be able to take my Kindle out of the case sometimes.  I hope the gloss isn't going to make it impossible to use.  Here is the response I got when I wrote them back in May:

"Thanks mainly to our Kindleboard customers I have brought this issue up with 
the management here.  They are still discussing the possiblity of that, but 
it will raise the price of the skin at least $5.00 - $10.00  on top of the 
already $14.99 price.  Is that something that you would be willing to pay 
for?  We just have not gotten enough feedback as to whether customers would 
pay almost double for a matte finish."

They know we are out here anyway.


----------

